# sunroof install info



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

how can i put this 










into this....










i took the whole roof from the donor car so i would have all the wiring and correct measurements for locating the brackets, drain tubes and the like, i am handy with saws and welders , just need some pics or info on where to begin , i was thinking cutting a few inches outside the opening and cutting my roof the same, flanging the edge and welding it back in. is that a correct way?is there a easier way? anybody got any pics of some being done? i dont want to ruin the car my first time up :cheesy: and taking it to a shop is out of the question, i am building this car myself....


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

sound like your on the right track , once you drop the moonroof track out of that roof you will see what you need . there is a brace attatched to the roof around the opening that you will cut around . will be a few inches around the front and sides and acroos the back about 7- 8 inches.
Then you are talking about making th same cut on your car and flanging the edged so the donor roof sits flush before welding? that shuld work fine just take your time welding moving around to prevent warping . and you probably know this but one of the cuts will be smaller for overlapping. looks like a 42 inch ,what car it come from?


----------



## Lavish (Jan 30, 2003)

That's how I did it. Except I didn't flange it I just dropped it on top the roof. You have to cut your hole big enough for the pan to go through it. You will have a brace right in the middle of your roof that will need to be removed.
I've done one in a Cadillac once. We made our own brace afterwards beacuse the roof was really weak. We also used the brace so we didn't have to weld to the roof. We did it with a vinyl top and didn't want to ruin it with welding.
In My 64 that I put one in, I welded the pan to the roof to use as a brace....an it seems to be just fine, no flexing.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brett+May 2 2009, 07:07 AM~13763082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks alot, got anymore install pics?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 2 2009, 10:43 PM~13767645
> *good info i think its a 36 or 38 it came form a 80s 4 door lac....
> thanks alot, got anymore install pics?
> *


HIT UP BIG DOE ON HERE, HE PUT A 44 MOONROOF IN THAT 79 I BOUGHT FROM HIM. JUST REALIZE YOUR TIME OR THREE WHEELING AND SLANGING WITH HYDROS IS GONNA BE LIMITED, YOU WILL FOLD THOSE PILLARS WITH HEAVY HYDRO ACTION. I MEAN JUST UP AND DOWN, AND THAT BITCH WAS WHINNING


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 3 2009, 07:08 PM~13773422
> *HIT UP BIG DOE ON HERE, HE PUT A 44 MOONROOF IN THAT 79 I BOUGHT FROM HIM.  JUST REALIZE YOUR TIME OR THREE WHEELING AND SLANGING WITH HYDROS IS GONNA BE LIMITED, YOU WILL FOLD THOSE PILLARS WITH HEAVY HYDRO ACTION.  I MEAN JUST UP AND DOWN, AND THAT BITCH WAS WHINNING
> *


not a prob at all, im set up on 24v to the front and 24v to the rear, i dont hop or 3 wheel.....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 4 2009, 01:30 AM~13776302
> *not a prob at all, im set up on 24v to the front and 24v to the rear, i dont hop or 3 wheel.....
> *


YOU GOOD THEN FOR SURE


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT FO SOME PICS


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

pics????? :biggrin:


----------



## joelsoto2005 (Nov 13, 2008)

Delayedddd qn , but how did u get that white impalas bandana print design?? is that all hand done? or like a decal? im intrested. looks tuff btw. props.  





> _Originally posted by Lavish_@May 2 2009, 07:19 AM~13763121
> *That's how I did it. Except I didn't flange it I just dropped it on top the roof. You have to cut your hole big enough for the pan to go through it.  You will have a brace right in the middle of your roof that will need to be removed.
> I've done one in a Cadillac once. We made our own brace afterwards beacuse the roof was really weak. We also used the brace so we didn't have to weld to the roof. We did it with a vinyl top and didn't want to ruin it with welding.
> In My 64 that I put one in, I welded the pan to the roof to use as a brace....an it seems to be just fine, no flexing.
> ...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

more install pics!!!!


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lavish_@May 2 2009, 07:19 AM~13763121
> *That's how I did it. Except I didn't flange it I just dropped it on top the roof. You have to cut your hole big enough for the pan to go through it.  You will have a brace right in the middle of your roof that will need to be removed.
> I've done one in a Cadillac once. We made our own brace afterwards beacuse the roof was really weak. We also used the brace so we didn't have to weld to the roof. We did it with a vinyl top and didn't want to ruin it with welding.
> In My 64 that I put one in, I welded the pan to the roof to use as a brace....an it seems to be just fine, no flexing.
> ...


that roof in the 64 looks small.....what size is it? 38? car looks clean though


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 17 2009, 08:51 PM~14222151
> *more install pics!!!!
> *


HERE YOU GO HOMIE, I WAS LOOKING FOR THIS SECTION WHEN I FIRST SEEN THIS TOPIC.

BIG DOE'S INSTALL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats a moonroof not sunroof :biggrin: but what all tools you need to make your lip for the roof if you dont got the skins?? i need the metal part that goes around it so you can flange it better? any 1 know wat im talkin bout?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 21 2009, 10:50 AM~14252750
> *thats a moonroof not sunroof  :biggrin:  but what all tools you need to make your lip for the roof if you dont got the skins?? i need the metal part that goes around it so you can flange it better? any 1 know wat im talkin bout?
> *


AH THAT WAS A SLIDING SUNROOF. I KNOW I OWNED THE CAR


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 21 2009, 06:50 AM~14252298
> *HERE YOU GO HOMIE, I WAS LOOKING FOR THIS SECTION WHEN I FIRST SEEN THIS TOPIC.
> 
> BIG DOE'S INSTALL
> *


thats what i was looking for.... :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 21 2009, 02:08 PM~14254176
> *thats what i was looking for.... :cheesy:
> *


I KNEW IT WAS. I WAS LOOKING FOR IT FOR A LONG TIME, FINALLY FOUND IT FOR YA


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=112222&st=640

That should help, too!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

any up date homie


----------



## 64 pushin (Jul 2, 2009)

in san diego looking for sunroof install into 64 impala need referals


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 28 2009, 09:23 AM~14320320
> *any up date homie
> *


dropped off in the country yesterday, this is getting ready to go down real quick, pics as soon as i find my card reader..... :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

its in the country..... the massacre starts tomorrow.... :biggrin:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

nice cad i got the same body. keep it moving.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

pulled it in today for its first solid day of work. got the moon pulled along with its ring. stripped out my headliner and all the insulation on the inner roof . :cheesy: 




























my homies son pulling out the old insulation :0 










its gonna be a pretty big hole..... :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

this is whats remaining of the top , theres 4 bolts that support the rear of the moonroof that are part of the metal, how can i movethem or replicate them in my 79? :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 25 2009, 10:04 PM~14582060
> *pulled it in today for its first solid day of work.  got the moon pulled along with its ring. stripped out my headliner and all the insulation on the inner roof .  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



gonna look good bro dont trip your set for sure gonna look nice when done


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 26 2009, 06:01 PM~14587758
> *gonna look good bro dont trip your set for sure gonna look nice when done
> *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt for some install info....


----------



## 64 pushin (Jul 2, 2009)

im in san diego cali...need hideaway moon roof in 64 impala anybody 40, 42 let me know who can knock it out and price


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

heres what has me screwed on the install of the top. the reinforcement is just glued to the top skin, however the skin is folded over the part , making it all one piece... is a 44 easier to install?











here you can see where i started to seperate the skin form the brace. i concidered just peeling the brace away from the skin and leaving a raw edge on my sheetmetal as opposed to folding it over. i dont see how the corners can be folded over without tearing the metal. :angry:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i am by far not a sheet metal expert but i would say keep going like you are and install that brace and use a body hammer to flated the raw edges to your roof then weld it in


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

1979 MONTE CARLO MOON ROOF INSTALL. THE MOON ROOF CAME OFF A 86 CUTLASS. 24 SIZE 7mm BOLTS WERE HOLDING IT TO THE ROOF. AS WELL AS THE 4 LARGER BOLTS. HERE ARE SOME PICS I HOPE HELP EVERYBODY OUT. 

IT ONLY COST $54 TO PURCHASE THESE METAL SHEARS FROM HARBOR FREIGHT TOOLS. 










JUST NEED TO GRIND OFF THOSE BARS THAT GO ACROSS THE ROOF.










AFTER YOU GET THE TEMPLATE DOWN AND CENTERED YOUR READY TO CUT










THEN YOUR DONE. THE ONLY THING LEFT IS TO DRILL THE HOLES FOR THE BOLTS AND BOLT THE SUCKER IN. THEN CONNECT THE GROUND AND POWER TO THE MOON ROOF. (WE DISCONNECTED THE REAR WINDOW DEFROST AND CONNECTED THE MOON ROOF USING THE SAME WIRE)










HAVING A COUPLE GOOD FRIENDS DEFINITELY HELPS. CUZ CHOPPIN A HOLE IN THE ROOF IS A MESS OF STRESS. MORE OPINIONS THE BETTER, BUT TAKE YOUR TIME. MEASURE TWICE CUZ YOU CAN ONLY CUT ONCE. JUST NEED SOME ELBOW GREASE. I GOT MORE PICS AVAILABLE. I'LL POST EM UP LATER IF Y'ALL LET ME KNOW. I THINK THESE PICS WERE THE ONES THAT REALLY GOT DOWN TO THE POINT.


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP_@Sep 8 2009, 09:57 AM~15014334
> *1979 MONTE CARLO MOON ROOF INSTALL. THE MOON ROOF CAME OFF A 86 CUTLASS. 24 SIZE 7mm BOLTS WERE HOLDING IT TO THE ROOF. AS WELL AS THE 4 LARGER BOLTS. HERE ARE SOME PICS I HOPE HELP EVERYBODY OUT.
> 
> IT ONLY COST $54 TO PURCHASE THESE METAL SHEARS FROM HARBOR FREIGHT TOOLS.
> ...


u dont know shit homie :twak: ha puro pedo dogg yea homie that shit came out pretty sikk gotta do sum final touches just got to lazy to do it alratos


----------

